# wonder how long this will stay up for?



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

Well I asked nicely for Island Ace to remove my E-mail from the list and stop sending me shit, that was ignored, so here was my latest post over at Musclemag.


> Posted by ME
> Hi all Most of you have probably never seen me around here before, but I used to be a very full participating member. Anywho's, lately I have been recieving a large amount of 'SPAM' from this site. So I kindly asked for the administrator of this fine astablishment  can't quite remember who he is, ah well, I'm sure he isn't important anyways, to please remove my mailing adress from the list. Sure enough, a couple days later there is more Spam in my account. I've already sent it in to authorities as 'this is spam' and I'm hopinig that will get the message accross. So once again, not so politely this time, Whoever looks after these things, once you remove your head from your ass, remove my e-mail from the mailing list, thanking you in advance,
> I.T.


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

if you care to contribute (sorry Prince for putting another sites adress down  ) please do so at
http://www.musclemagazine.com/bb/showthread.php?postid=574504#post574504


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

What a spamming asshole!! And to ignore a request from you as well


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

Fricken prick eh?  Oh well, I asked nicely enough. Now I'll spam his place.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

I asked Tim (aka Island ASS) to remove all addys from their SPAM lists that ended in @ironmagazine.com and he said he would, I continued to get e-mails almost daily from musclefag.com and shitsavers.com.

I had to set-up e-mail spam filters on my domain, 8 of them, to prevent his spam from coming thru.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

Ha!  I just left a message there.  Its still up.  Man they changed their format, no more cuss words, I mean, what the fuck?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> if you care to contribute (sorry Prince for putting another sites adress down  ) please do so at
> http://www.musclemagazine.com/bb/showthread.php?postid=574504#post574504


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

You guys asked the administrator on that site......so I knew you guys werent talkin to me


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

I followed the unsubscribe instructions on one of their e-mails a while back and I have not gotten a solicitation since.


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 6, 2003)

I got mine to stop by clicking the unsubscribe link at the bottom.  It began to get quite embarrassing opening my email at work with all the T&A displayed in the newsletter.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey, I just read IT's post.  Fuck, you can't swear there?  What a load of shit.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I followed the unsubscribe instructions on one of their e-mails a while back and I have not gotten a solicitation since.



well, you must be fucking special then, cause every time I tried to use that link I got an error page, or some other crap...maybe they fixed it due to complaints.

maybe we should all ge here http://spamcop.net/ and report them.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Jackass now = Shit Disturber, lol


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

The last one of thier spams was the first time I recieved one with an unsubscrib link on it...until then there had been none.

You know what really pisses me off?? I get one sent to all the fucking accounts of mine that stupid fuck er IA has banned...he bans and STILL wants my business?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> well, you must be fucking special then, cause every time I tried to use that link I got an error page, or some other crap...maybe they fixed it due to complaints.



I just know how to follow instructions!


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Jackass now = Shit Disturber, lol



Looks like you two swapped rolls


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> maybe we should all ge here http://spamcop.net/ and report them.




Sounds like a plan


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> You guys asked the administrator on that site......so I knew you guys werent talkin to me



Holy Crap, are you *THE* Striking Cobra?  The world famous Striking Cobra?  The Striking Cobra that thinks you can isolate your upper pecs by doing incline bench presses?  BAAAAAAAAA  

How you doin' man?  You gonna hang around a while?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> How you doin' man?  You gonna hang around a while?



I think that IA asks him to patrol other forums to find out if anyone is talking shit about musclemag! 



oh, IAB and w8lifter


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

so, you're not a IA/mm.com supporter any more?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm not a pair of briefs.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

yeah, I would say mm.com has sunk....it started sinking when IA showed up a couple of years ago.

as I have said before, it was the very first message board that I ever posted on.


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

shit....almot 80 views and its still going


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

IT, check out my post on MM, I tried to show my support 

and Striking Cobra, hope things going well for you, I know we have talked before at mm


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

Doin better than ever thanks for askin


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Igloo Ass is now online


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi Striking_Cobra.  I bailed from mm.com but you were always very cool to me and helpful over there.

It'd be nice to have you 'round here!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey thanks NG nice to see ya again too!  Hope all is well


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome SC!


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

over 105 lol


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> over 105 lol



you need to hit the refresh button cause I show 180.


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Just tried and got

   Head up a$$?  irontime 12 *108* 02-07-2003 03:35 AM
by MJ23 

But it doesn`t matter...still a lot


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

oh, I thought you meant _this_ thread!


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> IT, check out my post on MM, I tried to show my support


Seen it bro, thanx 

And a big hello to Striking Cobra  great to see you found your way over here.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

Heya IT!


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

Sticking around here bro? The place is a lot of fun.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

Yup , thinkin about startin up my journal here in a bit.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_ thinkin about startin up my journal here



*HO-LY-SHEEEEE-IT*  

Don't do THAT.   These bastards will be on there every freakin' day telling you it's not good to eat pizza six times a day.  Can you imagine?  No pizza???


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

LOL Looks like you haven't lost your edge AL-B 

Pizza Diet? Mmmmmmm....   Kinda like that mcdonalds hamburger diet that one of the pro's do.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey SC 

Welcome to the darkside


----------



## Duncan (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey SC, are you gonna be as big of a prick here as you were over at MM?




































Just playin, welcome man.  

PS-W8 is as much of a bitch as she was over there.    Don't hurt me w8.  OK, now you can hurt me.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

LOL! Hey wassup crazy man! I missed all those quality threads from ya


----------



## Rusty (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks like IT and cornfed learned how to type over there on that other board.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Island ass is just that, 

I put in a word, but a small 1.

Hey Cobra, good to have ya around.

Bleeping shit out when he has a fucking porn and illegal drugs section on his board... anyone else see somethin' fucked up?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Bleeping shit out when he has a fucking porn and illegal drugs section on his board... anyone else see somethin' fucked up?



yeah, why have porn & drugs and then have word censorship?


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Just tried and got
> 
> Head up a$$?  irontime 12 *108* 02-07-2003 03:35 AM
> ...



Punk ASS, cant add for shit


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

Cornfed just posted, Duncan posted
 this is just like a reunion


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

LMAO

http://www.musclemagazine.com/bb/showthread.php?postid=574504

I cannot believe that thread is still up!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yeah, why have porn & drugs and then have word censorship?


It's a family site


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Cornfed just posted, Duncan posted
> this is just like a reunion


Oh, fuq yeah


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

You guys are frickin' nuts.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

Island Ass will probably send me some e-mail threats after this.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Island Ass will probably send me some e-mail threats after this.



Threats?..............I'll go kick his ass........


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

What the fuq for?  It's not like we can bring his shitty site down any lower than he has


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> I cannot believe that thread is still up!



What thread?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

Fellows, I think IM members should show that they are the bigger people here and quit making sarcastic remarks at MM 





























Come to think about, Prince why dont you send some of your Brave Mods over there, and wait on body count, Its not LIKE we dont have plenty to SUPPLY


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Fuq you MJ   

LOL, I'm already over there


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

just for the record, I do not encourage or condone their behavior!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

And how long til I'm banned?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

banned again I should say


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> just for the record, I do not encourage or condone their behavior!



Yeah OK, that's *FOR* the record, what about *OFF* the record?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

Am I the only one here that finds the behavior of our members both childish and immature?  I mean, come on now!




















AHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAA!  Had ya there for a moment, didn't I?


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Am I the only one here that finds the behavior of our members both childish and immature?  I mean, come on now!



Well Done IA, One Brave Mod down, anymore going


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Am I the only one here that finds the behavior of our members both childish and immature?  I mean, come on now!



no, I am utterly disgusted that our very own mods and members would do such a thing, I am ashamed to be associated with them. 











NOT!


----------



## Rusty (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> AHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAA!  Had ya there for a moment, didn't I?




Smart @ss............


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Well Done IA, One Brave Mod down, anymore going



Is that a Freaudian typo?  Calling IAB: (I)sland (A)ce?


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

oops....


----------



## Rusty (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Is that a Freaudian typo?  Calling IAB: (I)sland (A)ce?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Is that a Freaudian typo?  Calling IAB: (I)sland (A)ce?




Yeah, what the fuck is that all about?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Holy sh!t that's cold MJ... and _he_ never even questioned your sexuality like the rest of us


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

very funny,  

My bad IAB

my bad





Cornfed


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh, come on, am I the only one stirrin' up sh!t over here?


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> just for the record, I do not encourage or condone their behavior!


Naw, you just laugh your ass off about it like the rest of us.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Holy sh!t that's cold MJ... and _he_ never even questioned your sexuality like the rest of us



I wonder why you question my sexuality for.... 

Didn't your Girl tell you, I believe it went something like this

"OH, MJ, Oh Big Daddy, Fuq me, Fuq me. I should have known Cornboy's strap on wont do it for me."


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, come on, am I the only one stirrin' up sh!t over here?



Sorry bro.  _I_ have not posted there in over a year, and I am not about to start now.  Of course, that doesn't mean my account hasn't been used.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 6, 2003)

I admit I've only migrated to this board like three days ago and already I'm hating the old mm boards...

my, the influence you guys have  

on a more neutral note they do have that cool... well they do talk about... ... damn they do suck


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> damn they do suck


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

BWAHAHAHAHA 
I do believe that I have just been banned. (wonder why  )It won't let me on to any of the pages,  does that mean I'm done there? Do you guys see a 'banned' labe by my name?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

> You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> You do not have permission to access the page that you were trying to. Are you trying to edit someone else's post or trying to access administrative features? Check that you are allowed to perform this action in the Forum Rules.
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> Logged in user: cornfedagain [logout]
> ...



and that's all I have to say 

Banned again!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Holy sh!t I wonder which mod did it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

Thread's been deleted, or moved to their mod forum.  I'm assuming they just deleted it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 6, 2003)

I wanna get banned, tell me how


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

damn, and it was a their only good one


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

They think they have seen the last of IT, but oh no  Not while I'm still gettting spam mail. 
Looks like it's jackoff time.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I wanna get banned, tell me how


Cuss and talk bad about Island Ass


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I wanna get banned, tell me how


We'll do it together my friend


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I wanna get banned, tell me how



Tell 'em your name's really Irontime.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> They think they have seen the last of IT, but oh no  Not while I'm still gettting spam mail.
> Looks like it's jackoff time.


What the fuq


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

FUCK YOU CORNDOG!  



off the record I laughed my ass off at that


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

LOL, what I would give for mod powers @ mm for an hour


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

IT - Are U logged in to MM ???


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

> LOL, what I would give for mod powers @ mm for an hour


Just suck on IA's or Quadzie's dick and you've got em.


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> IT - Are U logged in to MM ???


I'm banned bro, I do not have access to any of the pages there. I'm sure you'll be soon to follow.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

Humm . I wonder what the next thread there should say, 

I hope BO, and Woody dont take offense


----------



## Rusty (Feb 6, 2003)

HE HE HE......I'm banned also.  I wonder why?


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

I wonder if calling IA a cocksucker had anything to do with it.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

Dude.. I am logged in just fine.. Interesting,


----------



## Rusty (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I wonder if calling IA a cocksucker had anything to do with it.



come to think of it, your prob. right.  that might have been the clincher.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm not banned.  Yet.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I'm not banned.  Yet.



Azz kizzer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome Mr Cobra!  good seeing you here!


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Azz kizzer
> 
> 
> ...



Albob, u raise an excellent point, It would be interesting to determine how many people truly dislike the site, and how many are just trying to Kiss IT's ASS thinking they are cool


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Albob, u raise an excellent point, It would be interesting to determine how many people truly dislike the site,



I for one have hated their site since I sent one of their mods a PM and never got a reply, then I saw some posts get edited because they contained links to supplement sites.  It was not spam, but just members discussing where to get supps.  The posts were edited to say Fucksavers was the best place to buy.  

Fuck them.  I hope that website goes down faster than Kuso's mom.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I for one have hated their site since I sent one of their mods a PM and never got a reply, then I saw some posts get edited because they contained links to supplement sites.  It was not spam, but just members discussing where to get supps.  The posts were edited to say Fucksavers was the best place to buy.
> 
> Fuck them.  I hope that website goes down faster Kuso's mom.



Well I am now banned.  I think its b/c I was discussing Avant.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Fuck them.  I hope that website goes down faster Kuso's mom.




WOW, I bet that would be pretty fast.......


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Fuck them.  I hope that website goes down faster than Kuso's mom.



I would pay to watch this show


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

Why pay to watch the show when you can be IN the show for free?!


----------



## Dero (Feb 6, 2003)

He,he...The M&M Bad boyz!!!
Aren't we bad????
Who's left there?
Is kuso still a member???
Still...Again...Whatever???
   


Just suck on IA's or Quadzie's dick and you've got em.

IT, I thought Quadzie was a woman
You mean to say...


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I am banned again for, I believe....the 9th time  

TP, been banned for that once before too, and had a bit of an ongoing blue going with Ass-Rod ( one of the mods there ) over it!



> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Of course, that doesn't mean my account hasn't been used.



Damned, what kinda sneaky assed bastard would do such a thing


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Um....I just logged out and logged back in, and it seems I`m still alive  who wants to have some fun???? ??


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

hello IM.com'ers 

<--- looks around the board.

This seems like a cool dig, and mm.com isnt getting any better...


if y'all dont mind.. I just may sit a spell...


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 6, 2003)

ASS-ROD!!! That is too fucking funny. You mean the mod who post pictures of himself smoking cigarettes and getting hammered everyday??? 

I had nothing against IA, but if you dis my boy, Striking Cobra, I take it personally.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

HEY!!!

I thought *I* was the only one that called him ass rod!!



Yea.. S_C is mah homey.. so dont be dissin!


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks like you can add two more defectors to the party.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

Yo yo yo in da house homeys!

Kuso I thought I your original account was unbanned wasn't it?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome aboard guys


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

WHEW!! I thought u guys would like, chop off our balls or sumpin..


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks dude. I'm looking forward to some new ideas and fresh attiudes. This place seems to have a nice energy about it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM, MM defectors!  We're glad to have you here.  Tell all your friends about us!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

_<---starts to sing

"...reunited.. and it feeels so goooood!!..."_

*<------DORK*


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey guys, welcome aboard and great to have ya here.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

OH BTW you guys just adopted 3 post WHORES today.  *yipe*


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

Naw, We would have joined sooner, but we didnt want you to think we were *STALKERS* or anything....


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

"I always thought I was _popular_ but maybe Im just a _slut_."

Im not a whore.  Whores get paid.  Im a SLUT.  I do it for free.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Kick ass doods I thought it would be hard to drag you two to another board but damn all I had to do was take a nap and woke up and you two found your ways LOL!  And princess devil is here too WOOT!
> 
> Gotta go hit the iron bbl.



 Aw bro, you know me and "Da Roosta"  got your back!


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> OH BTW you guys just adopted 3 post WHORES today.  *yipe*


If I remember correctly you are for sure   don't know about the other guys though, anyways you've never seen whoring like our one member David, I seen the guy post 200 a DAY!


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome aboard guys........

Did check that old account SC, but I will go have a look now


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

As I missed the final part of the thread I just asked for some clarification on the spam


----------



## Dero (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brawnywildcat *_
> Aw bro, you know me and "Da Roosta"  got your back!


Ok,rule #1 there will be none of that funny stuff here!!!
No backdoor entry!!!
No Oh Henry!!!

First day on site and "I''ve got your door !!!" 
Maybe you guys did dat at M&M
 BUTT NOT HERE!!!!


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

man this sucks, i was never a member there so couldn't access all the shit u were given em!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

coleman...thats not stopping you from joining just to get banned....I`ve done it several times before


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

lol sounds like a plan, got nothing to do today


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

There is a smartass there called The Lip that has already started


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

i can't even join lol..i registar and as soon as i try to log on it says invalid password...so i say i've forgotten my password and to email it to me...and it says it doesn't recognise my email


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

They must have prebanned ALL IM.com members 

I dunno why I`m still not banned...IA just removed another of my posts without saying a thing


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> 
> 
> PS-W8 is as much of a bitch as she was over there.    Don't hurt me w8.  OK, now you can hurt me.


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Fucking IA has cut my posts down to 0 but wont ban my ass this time! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> They must have prebanned ALL IM.com members




How can they pre-ban all IM members? I could understand if everyone had the same @ironmagazine.com email addy...but how would they do that w/o it?


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How can they pre-ban all IM members? I could understand if everyone had the same @ironmagazine.com email addy...but how would they do that w/o it?



Um...it was a joke  I do know of another having similar problems as coleman is all.


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

maybe i have to get a registration confirmation email first?


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

I believe you do...though the other guy has been w8ing hours now 

Dude...I beleive you have a pm too


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

wow, psychic kuso


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Amoungst my other many talents  lol


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

I`m having a vision here....w8...w8...its cumming........

Go to AOL.com and start downloading to enrich your life  lol


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

okay downloaded it and finally found a name that wasn't taken!!

i've tried searching for you and dero's contacts...but it says i need a first and last name to search...not just your nicknames ?


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

dude...hit me with your nick and I`ll get ya 

I`m fucking good at this premaniton shit


----------



## Dero (Feb 6, 2003)

With a little help from a friend!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

I believe IA is treating me with some sort of respect finally


----------



## Dero (Feb 6, 2003)

Has he got your back???


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

He may be trying too...we all know what a fucking wanker he is  

Not getting anywhere near me though!


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

Having the same problem as Coleman, fuck even made a new E-mail addy just to go stir the shit,  ah well, he can't keep it up forever, and when he does let down his guard..........


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

You know what...I should start a thread how I`ve got a heap of buddies that want to join but cant get access cuz they fucked up servers aren@t send out the emails


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

I think they may figure that out, what with just posting it here and all


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

haha over 40 "guests" at the moment


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, I know, but they ALL know what my handle is there, and though I`ve posted some good shit today, they don@t wanna ban me for some reason  Maybe IA fears another uprising


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm thinking that his 'banning button' is getting worn out, he was pretty busy today


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

He may have short circuited it 

I think I may go and ask


----------



## irontime (Feb 6, 2003)

Go ahead buddy, I'll give ya a pm when I get a handle there, but I'm done for the night, see ya in the morning .


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

l8tr buddy


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Here ya go IT...was kinda nice to get an answer



			
				The Lip said:
			
		

> *I`ve noticed the site feedback section never gets read by one with answers, and questions here with words like fuck in them just get deleted so I`ll try to refrain this time
> 
> I have several friends trying to join this site....despite what I have told them.....and they have not recieved thier respective emails to activate the accounts....whats up with that? *


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA   That one got me banned


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

lol well done!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

dumb fucks....wasn`t even IA that killed The lip either........oh the motivation


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

how many ppl over there can ban members?!?!?!?!

is prince the only one here who can ban?


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

Prince is the man here....over there I blieve all mods can...though when I was a mod there I never either wanted to, or even KNEW how to do it!


----------



## coleman (Feb 6, 2003)

lol, from mod to banned...this is starting to sound like an online version of gladiator


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

From mod to multiple bannings.....I mean the place is run but hitler and his trusty dog ( Q  ) so its not surprising that just about every mod on this site was banned over there at some stage


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok,rule #1 there will be none of that funny stuff here!!!
> No backdoor entry!!!
> No Oh Henry!!!
> ...





You aint seen nufin yet...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRooste *_
> oke:
> 
> You aint seen nufin yet...



Welcome to IM SDR!  Don't you have an alter ego somewhere buddy boy?  LOL!


----------



## frusht (Feb 6, 2003)

cool


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah I do.. shhhhhh..


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

I think the avy maybe a bit of a give away mate


----------



## Dero (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRooste *_
> 
> 
> You aint seen nufin yet...



...Let's keep it that way...


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

kuso~  dang.. my avatar on this site does my studlyness no justice!  LOL i gotta fix it!
But yeah.. I like this moniker much more.. "buddyboy" sounds hella GAY


----------



## lean_n_76er (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I think the avy maybe a bit of a give away mate



Ya think?  Maybe that's what gave SC away too?  Hmmmm, have to do some research now...

A few people like that around here, so don't give me any Lip!  LOL!


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRooste *_
> kuso~  dang.. my avatar on this site does my studlyness no justice!  LOL i gotta fix it!




Um.... I`ll take your word on that


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

gah.. Ive been stupeifyed by the other site.. how do you upload pix on this one so that way they pop up w/o the other members having to d/l it?


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

you have to download it and copy the address in the new pic....the put that adress in the middle of


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

.. dang.. I think Im too stupid to figger that out!  


so like..... what if its on my hardrive?


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

first just post it...the click on it so it opens...copy the address in the address bar then hit edit on the original post and add the addy to the img tags

ex

http://www.stickdeath.com/max.gif

PLUS







=


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> 
> is prince the only one here who can ban?



This place is a one man show, with Prince being the man in charge.  There are pretty much only two things that will get you banned here.  1)  Posting spam.  2)  _Seriously_ disrespecting other members (especially the women).


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

BUT....you can disrespect IAB all you like


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

Dude, I tried to sign in again, from a different email account, and nothing.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> BUT....you can disrespect IAB all you like


----------



## dino (Feb 7, 2003)

I am truley shocked  with your actions, and attitudes.  MM.com has been nothing put the best damn site ever.  and they treat their members and mods with such respect.  You guys should all be ashamed of yourselves. 


OK! now that I have come back to my senses  I'm pissed that I missed all the action!  Way to go dudes........You have my blessing.  Just don't hurt my main squeeze BO!


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

TP...you are the fourth or fifth to have said that!! Very strange.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

IP banning?


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

I think you couldn`t even make it to the "make an account " page if it was IP banning....and its a first for you! I`ve been done 9 times now


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brawnywildcat *_
> Thanks dude. I'm looking forward to some new ideas and fresh attiudes. This place seems to have a nice energy about it.



Yes.. it does, here is the first wave of that energy


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

lol@MJ


----------



## irontime (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> OK! now that I have come back to my senses  I'm pissed that I missed all the action!  Way to go dudes........You have my blessing.  Just don't hurt my main squeeze BO!


 hehe, thanx sweetie, wish you were here for it too, but don't worry aobut bo, we wouldn't say anything mean about him, hell we couldn't even if we wanted to. We're all banned and it looks like MM is scared to take any new members.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2003)

I actually just stopped in to say hello to BO and did the trashing on the board's admin., Dino.  You know I luve you guys 

And on a side note... why do we need more whores?   we've got kuso and IAB and Dero and MJ and IT... oooooohhhh... post whores  ... well we've got those too, but welcome to the rest of ya


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm back in biznazz


----------



## dino (Feb 7, 2003)

a small secret to you all........I never really left that place.  I've been in hidding!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh, reallly...   and all this time I thought you were as sweet and innocent as me


----------



## dino (Feb 7, 2003)

good-one!


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> 
> And on a side note... why do we need more whores?   we've got kuso and IAB and Dero and MJ and IT.



I am wondering why you did not include yourself among that elite group

Oh yeah:? Homosexuality is definately NOT our thing and you're not into that 

I think you would feel right at home with the following group:

Cornboy, ........humm I cannot think of anyone else, but I am sure you will do the necessary promotion


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 7, 2003)

You guys are making me laugh so hard I'm crying. 

I've just one thing to say...

Just say no to crack--"butt" crack that is.  

ok...now none of you give me any lip!  

Oooh...ooh and please vote for my butt because I'm a pathetic, attention hungry cyber hoe.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2003)

Doesn't MJ's confession scare anyone else?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Gee who ever is it are you talking about Lorraine?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Doesn't MJ's confession scare anyone else?



i'm new , I thought he was serious......


----------



## irontime (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> *Oh yeah:? Homosexuality is definately our thing and you're not into that *


  SPEAK FOR YOUR FUCKING SELF!!!  
Geeze  some people, first we let him have pride marches and now he's trying to bring people in with him, what's next


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Gee who ever is it are you talking about Lorraine?


 could it be the same person who's been booted from just about every site on the net, but only one place will allow her skanky squiggy a$$ around because it's supposed to be good for traffic.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> BTW, I, MJ, am a flaming homo and a whiny 'lil biatch who pitches a fuqqing PMSy fit if I don't have a shlong in @ least 2 orfaces




WHoo hoo!!

I mean..

Uhm.....




:bounce:


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

very funny, to edit my post like that


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Did someone say squiggy?


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> i'm new , I thought he was serious......




Cobra , U punk ASS


----------



## irontime (Feb 7, 2003)

Sorry MJ, should've known better, he's done it to me enough times. 

Didn't even see the little 'edited by cornhole' at the bottom so i thought (hoped) you just had a type o


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

Thats Okay, 

FUQ Mod ??@$$%%%$$&&&&


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

go Lorraine!  i know exactly who you mean.  couldn't agree more.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Look! Squiggy's lip is hangin out


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Look! Squiggy's lip is hangin out



ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## dino (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey for a minute I thought I was at mm.com?    Where did all you PUNKS come from!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

As they say......out of the woodwork   Hi Dino!


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> 
> 
> Just say no to crack--"butt" crack that is.
> ...




ROTFLMFAO!!  I just spat a spoonful of oats on my screen


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> could it be the same person who's been booted from just about every site on the net, but only one place will allow her skanky squiggy a$$ around because it's supposed to be good for traffic.



Damned  Until you mentioned the skanky ass I thought you were talking about me!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Damned  Until you mentioned the skanky ass I thought you were talking about me!



She WAS


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> She WAS



Well YOU never complained my ass was skanky before


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well YOU never complained my ass was skanky before



Oh Boy


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Oh Boy



Man S_Cobra sure has your number...jealous eh?? I had no idea


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well YOU never complained my ass was skanky before



Only because I'm on the other side of the freakin' planet.  Any closer and the EPA is gonna be after yo' stanky ass.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Man S_Cobra sure has your number...jealous eh?? I had no idea



Where that hell did that come from??? 

Dumbass, I wa responding to your gay ass comment to Albob about the skanky ass, 

Besides, S_Cobra lives in the midwest, I can Kick his ASS anytime, 
or just be civil about it, and go visit his girl.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL LOL!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey I live in da eastern US but I can visit.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

No need, U girl comes from time to time...


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Where that hell did that come from???



It came from IT`s quote of you saying you were a card carrying homo  And you know it`s true....thats why you girl always looks me up when I`m in town  


Don`t mind the fact I`ve never actually BEEN in town yet


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Only because I'm on the other side of the freakin' planet.  Any closer and the EPA is gonna be after yo' stanky ass.



Hey KUSO, 
Incase your dumbass is clueless

thats the Environmental Protection Agency, MATE....


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Jeezus i'm here 2 days and you're already layin in on my wife   

I forgot to tell you she has a real big dick too...But I guess you already figgered that out......man MJ didn't know you swang dat way.


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> EPA is gonna be after yo' stanky ass.



Elite Phatt Ass?? lol


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Jeezus i'm here 2 days and you're already layin in on my wife
> 
> I forgot to tell you she has a real big dick too...But I guess you already figgered that out......man MJ didn't know you swang dat way.



Yeah, and U married her....


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Okay I was only kidding.....she's got worms and I likes ta fish.


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## irontime (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey if I can say FUCK here i'm fucking staying!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

That is good... because fucking staying here is a great thing!

Welcome, Cardio Queen!


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That is good... because fucking staying here is a great thing!
> 
> Welcome, Cardio Queen!




That's what I was fuckin thinking.  I plan to make this place my new home.  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Cardio Queen *_
> That's what I was fuckin thinking.  I plan to make this place my new home.  Thanks for the welcome!



that's great, welcome! 


but be careful who you are fucking around here!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 8, 2003)

fuck


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 8, 2003)

Everyone is so hung up on saying "fuck."  "Shit" is a good word, too.  

Oh, welcome Cardio Queen!


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Everyone is so hung up on saying "fuck."  "Shit" is a good word, too.
> 
> Oh, welcome Cardio Queen!


Tits is another one...
Such a small word BUTT lotsa punch behind it...
Can be use as a nickname,Eh Tits, meet Toots,Toots meet Tits...
Sounds like a snack,tits on a cracker.


Yes Good Ol' George Carling,he knew!!!


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> that's great, welcome!
> 
> 
> but be careful who you are fucking around here!




Thanks for the warm welcome.  Definitely not out to fuck anyone HERE!


----------



## Dero (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> that's great, welcome!
> 
> 
> but be careful who you are fucking around here!



  
Prince has spoken!!! 
   


He is fair
BUTT DON'T FUCK WITH HIM!!!!!!


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 9, 2003)

Fair is good.  I just really fuckin like that we can say fuck here!  Seriously!  Anyhow, again, thanx for the welcome!


----------



## dino (Feb 9, 2003)

I think that word is now being over-played in this thread!  Don't we have a thread specifically for the word FUQ???


----------



## Dero (Feb 9, 2003)

Yes dino,you are so RIGHT!!!
To da Fuq thread...


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yes dino,you are so RIGHT!!!
> To da Fuq thread...



I am APPALLED at you all for your profanity....












*you fuckers!*


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

WELL I've been here since November and that was my 1st and only RAGE thread. But I can't help it. I just can't stand that Dude.
BTW Stroking your cobra,, what the HELL are you doing here??? Why did you leave your own kiss ass site where you belong. You know,,, MM.com where all you guys do is slap each other on the cyber ass and say good job you look great!!   
I'm sorry but alot of people here Welcome you.   I do not.     
I really hope your not going to be the DICK here that you were over there!!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Well first off fuck yourself  and thanks for the fat fucking welcome dickhead, if you got some personal shit with me pm me anytime.  I'm here because that's the decision I made, others who know me know why.  

I got no shame , I train hard, diet hard and work hard and look for constant improvement.   I never thought if I posted my pictures of every part of my body (other than my dick) on MM that I wouldn't get criticism so don't think I take that shit the wrong way.  You got the criticism thing all wrong.

This is the last I talk about MM on this site okay?  Forget how or who you thought you knew of me there i'm sick of talking about it.
I hope you can put whatever past we had in the past where it belongs.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

BTW hunny feel free to tear me up in my journal I appreciate any criticism.


----------



## irontime (Feb 10, 2003)

Now now boys, Lets get back to the task at hand please.
FUCK!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> I think that word is now being over-played in this thread!  Don't we have a thread specifically for the word FUQ???


Ya, but it's a thread started by me, So I'm actually kinda fucking proud of it.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey fuckers up there, I don't just edit posts that are convinient for bashing homos like MJ, I also keep the peace, so keep yer fucking asses civil dammit 

Seriously 

And for the rest of ya...


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Hey fuckers up there, I don't just edit posts that are convinient for bashing homos like MJ



Hey Cornhole, Fuck U...
 

And who are you calling Homo.. U are the single one....


----------



## cornfed (Feb 10, 2003)

Ass bastard, and I had to fucking talk to my ex last night, lasted for 40min  ...

Being single don't make ya homo... I mean look at Albo... never mind


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 10, 2003)

What did you guys talk about?? I hope she did not mention my name to you. I told her to ease the pain  

Really, were you guys trying to come to term or something..

Who's your Daddy? seems to work for me...


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Hey fuckers up there, I don't just edit posts that are convinient for bashing homos like MJ, I also keep the peace, so keep yer fucking asses civil dammit
> 
> Seriously
> ...



OK this is why this is the best site on the internet.   ya get out of line here you get a talking too not a BAN.  and Gotcha there Cornfed.  Those posts look totally out of place here.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> BTW hunny feel free to tear me up in my journal I appreciate any criticism.



hey don't call me hunny.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

Gotta luv a guy who doesn't take shit huu peeps?  Anyway, since this post and mine above, I've talked to SC in PM.  I'll respond to all better in a new thread.  



> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Well first off fuck yourself  and thanks for the fat fucking welcome dickhead, if you got some personal shit with me pm me anytime.  I'm here because that's the decision I made, others who know me know why.
> 
> I got no shame , I train hard, diet hard and work hard and look for constant improvement.   I never thought if I posted my pictures of every part of my body (other than my dick) on MM that I wouldn't get criticism so don't think I take that shit the wrong way.  You got the criticism thing all wrong.
> ...


----------



## irontime (Feb 10, 2003)

That's cool, I can feel the love pouring in. Wow, that love is getting pretty ruff. MJ??!!  What the hell are you doing? Stop touching my ass!! MJ, NO, This is wrong! I'm not Albob, MJ quit it, For fuck sakes, EEEEKK!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

hahahaha


----------



## kuso (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_




So tell me IT....is that the look on your face when MJ penetrates you, or the look on his, on his knee`s in front of you?

Actually...don`t tell me, I don`t want to know


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

oh Jesus Christ!!!!!    Oh your bad!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 10, 2003)




----------



## irontime (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> So tell me IT....is that the look on your face when MJ penetrates you, or the look on his, on his knee`s in front of you?


Well if I have to pick one, then it's definitely when he is on his knees.


----------



## kuso (Feb 10, 2003)

rofl:  

Thats funny as hell, but I`m still  at the though!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well if I have to pick one, then it's definitely when he is on his knees.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Gotta luv a guy who doesn't take shit huu peeps?  Anyway, since this post and mine above, I've talked to SC in PM.  I'll respond to all better in a new thread.



Good, cuz I was gonna tell you that was way out of line.  (Not your disliking SC, feel free, but your stated reasons).


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)

My reasons for dislike were justified (back then) my verbal approach I believe was way out of line to say the least.  Regardless it's over. I deleted as much as I could and apologized to him and all our members in another thread.    SC and I are kewel and neither of us hold grudges.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

Yup it's all Kool and da gang


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey SC,, off THAT subject.... I saw your pics and video.  Looking HUGE bro!!!!  The hard work in the gym shows.  Keep up the excellent work!!!!!!!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks bro! I'm gonna make 2k3 my best year yet I CAN FEEL IT!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)

Well from what I can see your on a hell of a start.  Your looking much bigger then last I saw you at MM.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

Cool! That means alot of good coming from you


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)

Your very welcome SC.


----------



## irontime (Feb 12, 2003)

can you feel the love in here?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 12, 2003)

Kum bai yaaa my lord kum bai yaaaaaaaaaayayayayayayyayayaaaaaa  however that dumb song went.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thats funny as hell, but I`m still  at the though!


Irontime... bro I think you need to have a checkup if yer jizz is red my friend... if for no other reason than to keep kuso and MJ from having to taste blood


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 12, 2003)

WTF...... my name being thrown around like that

and IT, please quit talking about love in the room every other Post.

Wrong Forum ... Pussy


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> So tell me IT....is that the look on your face when MJ penetrates you, or the look on his, on his knee`s in front of you?
> 
> Actually...don`t tell me, I don`t want to know



U SICK FUCK.. U have too much time in your hand


----------



## irontime (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Irontime... bro I think you need to have a checkup if yer jizz is red my friend... if for no other reason than to keep kuso and MJ from having to taste blood


 It's not the jizz buddy, it must've been something they ate. I told them not to deep throat so much cause they were gagging, but damnit, they just love the cock.


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> It's not the jizz buddy,



I believe that is a contraDICKtion


----------



## irontime (Feb 13, 2003)

never mind him folks, he's drunk.


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

shit.....I deleted the bit about it being something you ate!1 I am fucking too drunk to be posting  lol


----------



## irontime (Feb 13, 2003)

told ya so.


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

guliity as charged


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 13, 2003)

Kuso.. What good are u, U drunk ASS


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

comic relief??  

I know ......Help to flame Quadzie??


----------



## dino (Feb 13, 2003)

lol!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

Quadzie.... that name I'll never forget!    Thanks for the rememberaces, you two!


----------



## irontime (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Quadzie.... that name I'll never forget!


Unfortunately, eh buddy?   Ah well  as long as that names stays the hell out of here I don't mind.


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

Quad wants to have beers with her... would you refuse???


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

Um......                     * YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## irontime (Feb 14, 2003)

Damn rights I'd refuse. I'd never want to associate beers with Quade. It would never taste the same again.


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

Ahhhh shit!  Now I'll be banned from there!    (For instigating!


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 14, 2003)

DAMN.. people Quit posting here,


----------



## cornfed (Feb 14, 2003)

I love this thread dammit!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 14, 2003)

ok


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## cornfed (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## irontime (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I love this thread dammit!


Me too, it's been the best one I've opened so far.


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2003)

It's kinda cool!  NEVER close it!


----------



## irontime (Feb 15, 2003)

Sure thing, And I have to tell everyone who gets pissed at MM for sending them spam, just do what I did. For some reason I haven't gotten any mail from them since.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey!! I'd like to have a beer on quadzie!!!   Drink it real slow while standing on that bitches chest watching blow blood bubbles out of her nose!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 16, 2003)

When I first read the title of this thread...

"I wonder how long this will stay up for?"
          This is how I pictured IT!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

Thats would have been more accurate for him too! lol


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> When I first read the title of this thread...
> 
> "I wonder how long this will stay up for?"
> This is how I pictured IT!!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   GOOD ONE D!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey that baby has Striking Cobras' Traps!!!!!!!!  hahahahaha   just kidding SC.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 17, 2003)

bump


----------



## Dero (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> bump


Adeebump...


----------



## irontime (Feb 17, 2003)

bump bump bumparoo


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey that baby has Striking Cobras' Traps!!!!!!!!  hahahahaha   just kidding SC.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

hahahaha  SC


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 17, 2003)

Gee.....guess who got demodded today?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

WHOOO??????????????????  Tell me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dont' tell me Quadzie!!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 17, 2003)

No Quadzie stepped down today.  Lorraine and I did got demodded.   Whatever i'm free again.


----------



## kuso (Feb 17, 2003)

Q stepped down eh?? Sounds like MM has no mods right now


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## frusht (Feb 17, 2003)

yes


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> No Quadzie stepped down today.  Lorraine and I did got demodded.   Whatever i'm free again.



Let me guess.... because they found out you were over here?  NIce people over there.  Friends like that you don't need enemies that's for sure.


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2003)

So who were their replacements???


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 18, 2003)

No one has said anything yet so I dunno


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> So who were their replacements???



ME!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 18, 2003)

IAB FOR MOD!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2003)

Why not?  Prince wouldn't care.


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh man!!!!  IAB at MM.com!    Go Boot Quadzie!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Q stepped down eh?? Sounds like MM has no mods right now



They have good ole' Quadzie now. Let's not forget Quadzie!!! (bitch).  sorry had to get that bitch in there.


----------



## irontime (Feb 19, 2003)

No need to apologize, if you didn't I would've


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 19, 2003)

Damn dudes what did she do to all of you guys?  You really hate her.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't hate her   ...was I supposed to?  IA was the 1 who banned me the 1st time, so I just hate his ass


----------



## irontime (Feb 19, 2003)

I do however  There was an instance where she threatened to ban me over my questioning of another member (some of you may remember 'girl-power', the chick with all the issues. Well she was banned because Quadzie thought she may have been making up all of her stories, and this chick even publically thanked MM for selling her products at great prices  Way to treat your customers eh?  ) There was also a little issue about Q being opposed to me being given a little authority over there, among that and her being pissed at whoever did not kiss her ass I say that bitch can go fuck herself.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 19, 2003)

I never kissed her ass, and frankly never talked to her other than 1 or 2x...  But you go girl


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 19, 2003)

Hmm never heard about the girl-power thing but I don't think I was around then......maybe?

Anyways nevermind that.


----------



## irontime (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you were bud. She was the one who was always having problems with her boyfriend and couldn't make friends too easily. She was finally getting some self confidence because she was able to talk to us and it made her feel better, but the bitch thought it was all a bunch of BS and banned her. I questioned it and she jumped down my throat on it. Fuck am I ever glad I don't have watch my step around her here, so Quadzie, if you're reading this, here's the first time I've used this and it's to ya


----------



## CJB (Feb 19, 2003)

S_C, congratulations on your recent demotion!


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I do however  There was an instance where she threatened to ban me over my questioning of another member (some of you may remember 'girl-power', the chick with all the issues. Well she was banned because Quadzie thought she may have been making up all of her stories, and this chick even publically thanked MM for selling her products at great prices  Way to treat your customers eh?  ) There was also a little issue about Q being opposed to me being given a little authority over there, among that and her being pissed at whoever did not kiss her ass I say that bitch can go fuck herself.



You were SC cuz this was about the time we all took off and came here.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 19, 2003)

is quadzie still a moderator?  she no longer has the blue word under her name and her locations says "I used to Mod, Now I'm a Master Member!!"

not that I went there or anything... heh heh


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 19, 2003)

nevermind I answered my own question, maybe this is old news, but this conversation took place over there





			
				biggerdaddy said:
			
		

> *sorry about the change of topic here, I just noticed that Quadzies location says "used to be a mod, now just a master member" so you arent a mod anymore Quadzie?? *





			
				Quadzie said:
			
		

> *I'll master (bate) your member, BB!
> 
> biggerdaddy: yeah, i no longer mod here.  i'm still here though! *


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 19, 2003)

huh huh, she's a _whore_


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Damn dudes what did she do to all of you guys?  You really hate her.



I don't hate her... I'm just running with the masses!


----------



## irontime (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> huh huh, she's a _whore_


 uhuhuh she wants a lot of guys huh huh


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

Actually, one time she thought I was hitting on her!


----------



## irontime (Feb 20, 2003)

Better bring the lube dude, I hear she's hung like a horse


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2003)

yucccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2003)

As for me,, The bouton(ho) sent me very nasty IMs as well as nasty comments to me in posts when I spoke my mind and it wasn't a popular response with the candy azzes.  She was also had a hand in banning me one or both of the times.   the second time I was banned was just because they saw me back and just banned me before I even had a chance to piss anyone off.


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2003)

You,pissing OFF somebody...
Say it isn't so!!!!



Hiya Fire,got any sleep?Now WE,got da snow dis time!!!

THUMP!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2003)

Really Dero? I can't wait until this rain this is over.  Are you watching the Wrestling show?  the pre show is on now.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 24, 2003)

Bump


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Has Gold's Soldier been to MM.com???


----------



## cornfed (Feb 25, 2003)

Has he been to prison yet?


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 25, 2003)

I have decided that I wanna get banned from mm.  Someone give me an idea.


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

Why would GS be in jail.... he's all talk!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I have decided that I wanna get banned from mm.  Someone give me an idea.



Just announce that you were sent by Kuso and Dero and that right there will get you banned!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 25, 2003)

oky doky


----------



## kuso (Feb 25, 2003)

There is a cool thread there about other boards you visist...reply there and you`ll prolly be banned


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

is that in the good ol' suggestion area???


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

na...general forum


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 26, 2003)

Are you people still posting here.. SHIT


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2003)

Why the hell not? Let's keep it going forever.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Why the hell not? Let's keep it going forever.



DUDE.. U need to quit spending so much time here, unless Prince promised you a mod job after college

Speaking of college, are you ever going to finish that 10- year plan of yours


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

I am currently in the process of being banned from mm.  If this doesn't work then I'll go in threatening to stop sucking Quadzie's dick if they don't ban me


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Are you people still posting here.. SHIT



It's fun!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I am currently in the process of being banned from mm.  If this doesn't work then I'll go in threatening to stop sucking Quadzie's dick if they don't ban me



Sure, that'll get you banned but it'll also start a flood of love letters from Quadzie.


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Speaking of college, are you ever going to finish that 10- year plan of yours


 I sure hope not.


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I am currently in the process of being banned from mm.  If this doesn't work then I'll go in threatening to stop sucking Quadzie's dick if they don't ban me


 You should stop anyways. Having that huge horse cock of hers in your mouth will give you a cramp


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_ Having that huge horse cock of hers in your mouth will give you a cramp



Obviously coming from a man with TONS of experience with having horse cocks in his mouth.  

(DAMN boy, you make this too easy.  )


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

he does, doesn't he?


----------



## Dero (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I am currently in the process of being banned from mm.  If this doesn't work then I'll go in threatening to stop sucking Quadzie's dick if they don't ban me


Just get into a psycological debate with IA...You'll win!!!
 That's what got me banned...


----------



## Dero (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Obviously coming from a man with TONS of experience with having horse cocks in his mouth.
> 
> (DAMN boy, you make this too easy.  )


You know what 'booby,I think IT loves to get bashed,he's always asking for it...
At first I thought he was dimwitted,always leaving his guards down,but I seriously think that he loves it.


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

No offense crono....but this really takes all the fun out of being banned man 



			
				Crono1000 said:
			
		

> *I would like to be banned.
> 
> Thank you. *



the only reply even adds to my case  



			
				Jack Meioff said:
			
		

> *you have to cuss, and make threats.. *


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

go check it now kuso

is that better?


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

ROTFLMFAO!!!  You are headed in the right direction. If you really wanna get banned quickly, go the the general forum and start a thread on how bad THE POWER CLUB sux and how fucking expensive they are compared to all the other supps stores......thats always worked for me


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

get back online kuso, I've got a great idea for a thread to get me banned


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> get back online kuso, I've got a great idea for a thread to get me banned



... because... apparently me typing that will make you get online... right


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL...I`m didn@t go offline
You want me at MM??


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

I think I will make you proud


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

fuck I accidently put it at healthy sex forum, I'll move it back


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

where ya gonna post it??lol


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

general forum


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

going now


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2003)

On my way too 


Oh ya, bite me furball


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

Thats a peice of art man!! LOL.....I don`t think you`ll get banned for it though


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

oh I have to add, don't get your supply from Quadzie anymore


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Oh ya, bite me furball



where have I heard that phrase before?


----------



## Dero (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya, bite me furball


Whatd'I do this time???


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

I just don't have what it takes


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> *DAMMIT STOP LIKEING IT!!!  **** ASS **** HELL CRAP YOU ALL SUCK MY DICK ******* QUEERS!
> 
> BAN ME MOTHERFUCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERS! *



why doesn't my message get across!!!  am I *that* damn likable!?


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Whatd'I do this time???


Just addressing the part where you said I go out to be slammed. That one was an honest mistake and I should've known better. I just wanted to get my ass over to MM and see what Crono was up to. Nice work by the way.


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> why doesn't my message get across!!!  am I *that* damn likable!?


Well that is kinda cheating, telling them to ban you  You pansy


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

true my first thread about asking them to ban me was kind of a  joke, now I try legitimately they all like me.  but at least I came up wth something funny in the process.  oh well, I tried guys, guess we have to accept the fact that I have a mm acount


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2003)

Don't give up so easily.  Try some fag jokes at IA and A-rod or something, that outta do it


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

sIuAx said:
			
		

> *Who's Quadzie? And is he a fag or something? *



some new guy said this


----------



## Titanya (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> but at least I came up wth something funny in the process.  oh well, I tried guys, guess we have to accept the fact that I have a mm acount



Damn I don't see where things went wrong. U did everything you were supposed to: u insulted the power club, u were obscene and cussed up a fit, u insulted everyone u needed to, and to top it all off u managed to do all this while advertising your own fitness program........ why didn't it work?


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> some new guy said this




LMFAO!!

Dude...I think you are dead! Congrats


----------



## Dero (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> true my first thread about asking them to ban me was kind of a  joke, now I try legitimately they all like me.  but at least I came up wth something funny in the process.  oh well, I tried guys, guess we have to accept the fact that I have a mm acount


What are we going to do with him????
- An IT wannabee.
-Can't get banned from MM.


  
Da shame...


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> - An IT wannabee.



that's the comment that breaks my foot off in your ass

yes, I *want* to get bashed for 80% of the things I say, have everyone sleep with my girlfriend, and wack off in my sleep to her when I *do* get her to myself


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

by the way I'm totally banned


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

Good stuff!

Prince...lets ban him from here too now


----------



## Titanya (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> 
> yes, I *want* to get bashed for 80% of the things I say, have everyone sleep with my girlfriend, and wack off in my sleep to her when I *do* get her to myself



Darling, why do you continue to do this to yourself? you make it too easy sometimes. That quote doesn't even need to be reworded.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

it's called sarcasm sweetie 

like when I say "no, that dress makes your butt look exceptionally small"


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> 
> like when I say "no, that dress makes your butt look exceptionally small"




Its obvious you are already not getting any or you wouldn@t dream of saying that


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

yeah... maybe she hasn't seen it yet

quick, let's get to page 15 and maybe she'll skip what all is on this page


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

for you my love


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

Hope that shit wasn`t aimed at me.....you fucking sperm bank!!!! lol


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL @ the second one!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

the second one's for you kuso, don't worry


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

damn where the fuq is page 15?


----------



## Titanya (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Its obvious you are already not getting any or you wouldn@t dream of saying that



   

kuso your a very intelligent man. Crono... youre fucked... or should i say NOT fucked. gawd knows where in hell you'll be getting your ass from now on.


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> 
> 
> kuso your a very intelligent man.



I think I`m going to add this to my sig


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> that's the comment that breaks my foot off in your ass
> 
> yes, I *want* to get bashed for 80% of the things I say, have everyone sleep with my girlfriend, and wack off in my sleep to her when I *do* get her to myself



IT.. U BITCH...


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey, whats is up with you people, and mm. I am still a member there..


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2003)

Well then MJ...here`s your chance to show us all what you are made of  

http://www.musclemagazine.com/bb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71905&perpage=20&pagenumber=2


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 27, 2003)

God damn, that place fucking sucks.


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2003)

Yep....and I`m now banned again!! lol

And for you people that said lay off the bitch Quadzie...guess who it was that pm`d IA into action...thats right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway....my final response before than banning was



			
				Island Ace said:
			
		

> *Quadzie ... We rock thats why!
> 
> Why not let people cuss each other out...well thats because we have paying advertisers who would prefer a more professional dialogue.  I agree and its how we have been running this place since 1998.
> *



I just spent awhile looking over your pages.........can`t see a damned advertiser anywhere that is not one of your own!! Besides, I heard you lost your last PAYING advertiser because you bullshiitted the amount of traffic you had. 



			
				Island Ace said:
			
		

> *The day I invite all of these members to go to (the other board) will be a hoot....get ready for the traffic Prince and Kuso LOL.  Not sure the kids could handle it over there ...should we try it and see?
> *



Um.....most of them are already there , besides which, I happened to mention several other boards I posted at too.....I dunno why the hell you wanna turn this into an us against them type thing everytime I come here.



			
				Island Ace said:
			
		

> *
> LOL can anyone say CRASH!
> 
> IA *



Yep, I can say CRASH....He also dumped this place and moved on over to IM. 



			
				Island Ace said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup SiuAx...you may not want to mess with the guys at www.AnabolicEdge.com.  Not a good idea to be posting competing Anabolic site links here.  Our AE Pros will not stand for it.
> 
> ...



Firstly, you got his name wrong.......it`s sIuAx, and secondly, if you are going to edit his quote, you should edit his original post first.....he said IE, not AE.

And while we are having this friendly chat, would you mind terribly removing ALL of the accounts of mine that you have disabled access to from your spam list?

Thanks man, you`re great! lol


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well then MJ...here`s your chance to show us all what you are made of
> 
> http://www.musclemagazine.com/bb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71905&perpage=20&pagenumber=2



Dude, it said invalid link


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2003)

Thats cuz you were too fucking late...and now both me and IT are banned!!!!! 

ROTFLMAO!!!!!

IA has no balls at all!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Dude, it said invalid link



That means it's been deleted.

Ummm guys?  I don't want to spoil anyones party but, what if they all decided to come over here and return your little favors?  I know you're having fun and I'm not a big fan of MM.com anymore either but, don't you think enough's enough?  OK, Serious ALBOB will go back to sleep now.


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> That means it's been deleted.
> 
> Ummm guys?  I don't want to spoil anyones party but, what if they all decided to come over here and return your little favors?  I know you're having fun and I'm not a big fan of MM.com anymore either but, don't you think enough's enough?  OK, Serious ALBOB will go back to sleep now.



Yeah, I hear ya.............I really couldn`t give a shit about MM at all.......I would like to have a chat with IA without everything I say being edited or deleted though 

But.....ok daddy


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well then MJ...here`s your chance to show us all what you are made of
> 
> http://www.musclemagazine.com/bb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71905&perpage=20&pagenumber=2




what forum is this under??


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

whoops!  I just caught the other two post above!


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2003)

All gone dude....and I may be IP banned too!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Did I just read somewhere were Quadzie said, "We Rock"??


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2003)

coulda...I dunno....I can no longer even visit! lol


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, Kuso I was trying to help,


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Use a different computer??


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

We should all sign up at MM.com and use the prefix..... Kus or Der...  For Example: Kusavid or Kusbob...   and see if we get banned before we can even post!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 27, 2003)

Kus Are Baboon
I Are Dero


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Kus Are Baboon
> I Are Dero



The demon spawn of THOSE two???  Oh my GAWD!!!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Tommorrow I shall try!  Let's see how fast IA is!!!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> some new guy said this


Well the new guy just got banned.....damnit, way to go crono 



> Yup SiuAx...you may not want to mess with the guys at www.AnabolicEdge.com. Not a good idea to be posting competing Anabolic site links here. Our AE Pros will not stand for it.


WTF is he talking about? I was mearly saying that he bans other people for mearly visiting other sites, man what a dumbass. And he even got the name wrong it is sIuAx (take out the capitals and you get ) IAsux. I'm sure he still didn't figure that out


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2003)

IT....it seems he banned you when he banned me  sorry buddy


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

I bet he's lurking on this thread to see what members here used ot or currently go there and has banned us already!


----------



## irontime (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> IT....it seems he banned you when he banned me  sorry buddy


 Ah that's allright, I was pretty much expecting to get banned there again anyways, I just didn't think it would be so soon.  I wonder if saying IA has issues and calling Quadzie a fag had anything to do with it?


----------



## dino (Feb 28, 2003)

How come no one tells me about all the fun you are having.....
BO told me last night, so now I'll have to go check out if there is any action left going on..............

So Kuso, what ## is it this time?  (banned times?)


----------



## kuso (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> 
> 
> So Kuso, what ## is it this time?  (banned times?)



LMAO!!! I`d tell ya, but then I`d have ALBOB on my case again


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAO!!! I`d tell ya, but then I`d have ALBOB on my case again



Nah, I'm off my soapbox.


----------



## irontime (Mar 9, 2004)

Just thought it would be a good reminisce (sp?) 
BUMP


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Just thought it would be a good reminisce (sp?)
> BUMP



You do like to stir the shit, don't you?


----------



## irontime (Mar 11, 2004)

You taught me well pops, ain't ya proud?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 11, 2004)

Well yeah, now that you mention it, I am.


----------



## irontime (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow, for some reason that actually means a lot. Thanx


----------

